# [QUERY] :--->WCDMA concepts and  sim card availabilty .



## kg11sgbg (Oct 10, 2013)

Guys,first of all please elaborate about the *WCDMA* technology.

Are there any service providers in India,providing *WCDMA sim card*?

What are its advantages/disadvantages over GSM?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 10, 2013)

Can I use CDMA sim card in wcdma mobile phone? - Yahoo! Answers India


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 10, 2013)

in my HTC One V I get GSM & WCDMA option
and Vodafone has WCDMA support


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 10, 2013)

basically WCDMA is just a technical name for a 3g standard.there is no such thing as WCDMA sim & all 3g networks support WCDMA.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Oct 10, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> Guys,first of all please elaborate about the *WCDMA* technology


WCDMA (UMTS)
Introduction to 3G(technical literature)



kg11sgbg said:


> Are there any service providers in India,providing *WCDMA sim card*?


Refer to whitestar_999's comment



kg11sgbg said:


> What are its advantages/disadvantages over GSM?


Difference Between WCDMA and GSM
WCDMA preferred vs GSM AUTO PRL(You'll have to dig this, sorry if it was irrelevant)


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 10, 2013)

@OP: Don't get confused with WCDMA technical term...just test a 3G service & it will work.
initially I was confused when I saw the 'H' signal instead of '3G' in status bar..but it's actually 3G only


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 11, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> basically WCDMA is just a technical name for a 3g standard.there is no such thing as WCDMA sim & all 3g networks support WCDMA.


That means,whitestar, that my "AIRCEL" 3G sim card can also function as WCDMA under a specific device that supports it.



Zangetsu said:


> @OP: Don't get confused with WCDMA technical term...just test a 3G service & it will work.
> initially I was confused when I saw the 'H' signal instead of '3G' in status bar..but it's actually 3G only


Thanks Friend for this concept.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 11, 2013)

3g=WCDMA.3g device=WCDMA device.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 11, 2013)

^ Thank You Friend whitestar,just the core facts known,and knowledge enriched by all of you.
Thanks all @TDF  Friends.


----------

